# N E C show



## blondy (Aug 23, 2007)

As the hatton country world site is so close to the NEC would it not be an idea to hold a rally there at cost when the show is on?
People could then go out when they wanted to visit the show.
I know there are a few things to sort, but the site organizer may be prepaired to be flexible on charges if it was explained to them.
us and a friend are staying there on the CL this year( we have booked) and I will be saving£££s on my original plan to stay on site at the NEC.
Just a thought :idea:


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

Could be a good idea. We've stayed nearby on other CL/CS sites before in Feb & October, as it's only about 20 mins to the Show.


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

We used the five van site at Hatton for the February show a few years ago. Sunk all three motorhomes to the axles getting on because no-one told us about the hard standing. Had to be tractored off.
The rally field may be better, although reports from last year's Global suggest not.
Gerry


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I wasn't at this year's rally, but was last year - it was very wet! loads of people had to be towed off! The rally field would be a non-starter in October / February at the main NEC shows.
The only hardstanding I believe is on their main car park, so maybe not practical for too many 'vans - and there's quite a slope. I'm not sure whether the rally team have considered this? 
Any alternative to the rip-off £25 a night charged by the CC would be welcome


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

bognormike said:


> Any alternative to the rip-off £25 a night charged by the CC would be welcome


With you on that Mike. Most people only need one night for the show so no need for EHU. Was ok when C&CC were running the camping, £10 per night is ok, but the CC have seen a chance for a quick buck. At least it perpetuates the CC reputation for being expensive and exclusive.
We would camp overnight for a reasonable fee.
Gerry


----------



## tude (Feb 9, 2008)

*cc nec*

hi guys
ive spoken to cc about the £25 a nite rip off they said most people said they would prefere hook up than not. so you can guess that this is caravans they asked anyway it has cost the club £9000 to have temp hook ups put in and only 6amps it wont even run your heating that.i cant understand anyone now not doing non service pitches and reducing camp site fees. we can all do 1 or 2 nites without electric thanks tude


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

The C&CC are running a DA rally nearby specifically for the show. Can't remember the fine details but it should be in Out and About. There's a bus service I believe. Sorry I can't be more specific.

JohnW


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: cc nec*



tude said:


> hi guys
> ive spoken to cc about the £25 a nite rip off they said most people said they would prefere hook up than not. so you can guess that this is caravans they asked


Why would it necessarily be caravans? Once you are inside, a caravan is no different from a motorhome. In fact when we were caravanners our battery lasted longer than it does in the motorhome.
Gerry


----------

